# zwei Server eine ISPConfig?



## rene (9. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

ist es möglich einen zweiten Server einzubinden ohne auf dem zweiten Server ISPConfig zu installieren? Ich möchte auf dem zweiten Server neue Webs erstellen und es aber von einen Server aus verwalten können. Möglich oder nicht?

Danke, im voraus


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2008)

Mit ISPConfig 3 kannst Du mehrere Server von einem Controlpanel aus verwalten. Dazu muss aber natürlich ISPConfig 3 auf allen Servern installiert sein.

Mit ISPConfig 2 ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## rene (10. Dez. 2008)

Ok, danke für die rasche Antwort. Dann werde ich noch warten bis ISPConfig 3 stable.


----------



## wiseguy (13. Dez. 2008)

Und wie richtet man die beiden Server im ISPConfig ein, damit man sie beide verwalten kann?

Ich habe auf beiden Server debian etch (nach Perfect Setup) mit ISPConfig 3 drauf.

Ich habe bei beiden den jeweils anderen Server mit IP eingetragen. Ich sehe auch beide Server in der Rubrik "Monitor". Aber von dem jeweils einen nicht auf den jeweils anderen wirklich zugreifen: *"No data about ... available at the moment. Please check again later"*.

Woher soll auch der eine Server die Logindaten des anderen kennen? Ich hab ja nichts gefunden, wo ich das eintragen kann.


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

> Ich habe auf beiden Server debian etch (nach Perfect Setup) mit ISPConfig 3 drauf.


Da wirst Du leider neu installieren müssen, das perfect Setup ist nicht kompatibel mit ISPConfig 3.



> Und wie richtet man die beiden Server im ISPConfig ein, damit man sie beide verwalten kann?


Bei der Installation des 2. Servers den erweiterten Installationsmodus auswählen, der fragt dich dann ob der Server zu einem anderen Server hinzugefügt werden soll und fragt dann die Zugangsdaten des entfernten mysql servers ab.


----------



## wiseguy (13. Dez. 2008)

Ich komm einfach nicht auf die Datenbank des anderen Servers drauf:

Hab auf dem anderen Server im phpmyadmin unter Rechte das stehn, was auf dem Screenshot zu sehen ist.

Hier mal ein Auszug der ISPConfig3 Installation des zweiten Servers:

```
MySQL server hostname [localhost]:

MySQL root username [root]:

MySQL root password []: KENNWORTDESZWEITENSERVERS

MySQL database to create [dbispconfig]:

MySQL charset [utf8]:

Shall this server join an existing ISPConfig multiserver setup (y,n) [n]: y

MySQL master server hostname []: ebs-erler.de

MySQL master server root username [root]:

MySQL master server root password []: KENNWORTDESERSTENSERVERS

MySQL master server database name [dbispconfig]:

Unable to connect to mysql server
MySQL master server hostname []:
```


----------



## wiseguy (13. Dez. 2008)

Achso, könnte es evtl. etwas damit zu tun haben, dass ich den Port fürs ISPConfig-Webinterface von 8080 auf zb 81 geändert habe?


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

Das ganze hat mit ISPConfig selbst nichts zu tun. Dein Problem ist das die mysql Berechtigungen nicht korrekt sind. Du musst mysql so konfigurieren, dass sich der root user vom 2. Server aus einloggen kann. das kannst Du ja einfach mit dem mysql Kommando vom 2. Server aus testen, wenn das geht kannst Du auch ISPConfig installieren.


----------



## wiseguy (13. Dez. 2008)

Okay, danke für den Tipp - hab jetzt noch einen root@IPDESZWEITENSERVERS im ersten Server in die Rechtetabelle gesetzt - jetzt kann ich connecten ;-)


----------



## wiseguy (13. Dez. 2008)

So, jetzt ist ISPConfig auf beiden Servern installiert: auf dem zweiten hab ich ihn sozusagen als Erweiterung zum ersten eingerichtet.

Allerdings ist merkwürdig, dass ich bei der Rubrik Monitor beim zweiten Server keine Daten erhalte (weder im Webinterface des zweiten Servers direkt, noch im Webinterface des Hauptservers für diesen zweiten Server). Bei dem ersten Server ist alles okay.

Ich habe den zweiten Server auch gerade eben mal neu gestartet; brachte keinen Erfolg.

Die Meldung lautet in den entsprechenden Menüpunkten immer:


> No data about ... available at the moment. Please check again later


Außerdem noch ne Frage: Ist es normal, das ich im zweiten Server den ersten Server NICHT sehe? Muss ich den Hauptserver im zweiten Server noch mit eintragen oder führt das zu einem Fehler?


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2008)

Dein Problem liegt wahrscheinlich immer noch am Hostnamen. Der ISPConfig Intsaller richtet einen User MitNamen "server2" oder so ähnlich in der mysql Datenbank des Master Servers ein. Ich vermute mal dass dieser user wegen des Hostnamen Fehlers auch nicht auf die MySQL DB zugreifen kann. Du solltest für den User den Hostnamen auch mal in die IP ändern, wie Du es für den root User gemavht hast und dann die mysql db neu starten.



> Außerdem noch ne Frage: Ist es normal, das ich im zweiten Server den ersten Server NICHT sehe?


Auf dem 2. Server darf überhaupt kein Interface installiert sein, da dies zu inkonsistenzen führen würde, wenn Du dort irgendeine Aktion ausführst.


----------



## wiseguy (14. Dez. 2008)

Ja, das wars ;-)

Der Benutzer heißt ispconfigserver2 und den hab ich jetzt noch mit der Server IP des zweiten Servers eingetragen.

Warum aber wird nicht der root User genutzt? Der muss doch eh beim Setup eingegeben werden?


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2008)

> Warum aber wird nicht der root User genutzt?


Weil das eine große potentielle Sicherheitslücke wäre.



> Der muss doch eh beim Setup eingegeben werden?


Der muss nur eingegeben werden, damit der Installer den neuen User mit beschränkten Rechten anlegen kann.


----------

